# Baselworld 2016: New to the portfolio - Mühle Promare line - a touch of orange



## StufflerMike

New ProMare Range from Mühle-Glashütte

In its new ProMare family of watches, Mühle-Glashütte is now offering not one, but three time measuring instruments for fans of the great outdoors who really want to stand out. The name of this new range bears witness to its actual heritage as a combination of the Latin terms "pro" and "mare", which fittingly translate to "for the sea". As their name suggests, these sporty watches pride themselves on providing the nautical values typical of all Mühle products, namely maximum precision, excellent readability and outstanding robustness. It is precisely these properties that also make the sporty timepieces an attractive option for active wearers who like to keep their feet on dry land, for example campers, hikers, mountain bikers and more. After all, although they are designed to meet the high demands of life at sea, the three time measuring instruments in the ProMare family also have nothing against casting their anchors and enjoying life with the landlubbers.

In the Flow of Currents: the ProMare Chronograph









The ProMare Chronograph stands out as an outdoor timepiece that is both made for and inspired by movement and doesn't shy from revealing this focus at every available opportunity. Even the design of the watch reflects its passion for action, with the flowing forms of its brushed and polished stainless steel case seamlessly connected to its side protection. Its totalisators provide an excellent contrast as they shine out with their light grey borders and corresponding scales against the carbon-coated face of the watch, while orange-coloured accents give the carbon surface an even more dynamic appearance. To top it off, the signal colour is used to highlight both the central stop-second hand and the minute hand of the chronograph. An orange ring forms the high contrast to the bezel with its black inlay. The ProMare Chronograph lives and breathes freedom and exhilarating speed every second of every minute and in the harshest of weather conditions, so much so that its huge button even enables wearers to start its timer function without removing their gloves.

This extremely robust watch is perfectly happy to go the extra mile. Its MU 9408 chronograph mechanism offers double the amount of shock resistance thanks to its patented woodpecker neck regulation, its side protection keeps the crown safe in the case of any side impact and its applied indices are coated with a luminous material that enables wearers to read the time on even the darkest of nights. With a water resistance of up to 30 bars and the choice between a waterproof leather/rubber or stainless steel strap, the ProMare Chronograph is ready and waiting to explore the great outdoors.

Perfect Visibility on the Stormiest of Seas: the ProMare Datum









Anyone who likes to spend most of their time outdoors needs to be able to quickly read the time whenever they want, be it in the bright light of day or under the dark sky at night. Perfect readability is therefore the number one feature of the ProMare Datum. The watch gets its name from the German word "Datum", meaning "date", which clearly underlines the fact that its date display is approximately 15% larger than that of comparable timepieces.

This special feature sets the tone for the entire design of this nautical watch, which never strays from its focus of providing excellent readability. Its sapphire crystal glass has an anti-glare finish on both sides and always provides a clear view of the matt black face, against which hands and indices with a generous coating of bright luminous material and an orange- coloured second hand clearly stand out during the day. When the clouds begin to gather or the darkness of night draws in, this watch also proves its worth as an outstanding companion that helps wearers to find their way through time at night, as is emphasised by its highly luminescent triangle at the 12 o'clock position.

This nautical timepiece is able to withstand the strongest of winds and the worst of weather, not only due to its water resistance up to 30 bars, but also thanks to its patented Mühle-Glashütte woodpecker neck regulation, which enables it to provide precise and reliable results in all conditions. The movement is protected by a robust case that boasts a large diameter of 44 millimetres. A waterproof leather or rubber strap and the crown protection also provide optical evidence that this chronograph is ready and willing to stand up to every challenge.

Anyone looking for a watch that enables them to safely navigate the seas of time need a time measuring instrument that is reliable and provides perfect readability in every situation. Be it on the water or on dry land, the ProMare Datum is able to add that extra something.

Technical Specs

ProMare Chronograph

Movement: MU 9408, automatic with patented woodpecker neck regulation, Glashütte three- quarter plate and characteristic Mühle surface finishes. Stop-second. Fast date correction with a sunken button at the 10 o'clock position. 48-hour power reserve.

Case: Brushed/polished stainless steel. Domed and double anti-glare sapphire crystal. See-throughcase back. Screw-in crown. Ø 44.0 mm; H 15.4 mm. Water-resistant to 30 bars.

Strap: Waterproof leather/rubber strap with a stainless steel pin buckle or stainless steel strap with a stainless steel folding clasp. Screwed strap attachment bridges.

Dial: Black, carbon coated. Applied indices. Hands and hour markers coated in Super LumiNova.

ProMare Datum

Movement: SW 400, automatic; Mühle version with patented woodpecker neck regulation, its own rotor and characteristic surface finishes. Stop-second. Fast date correction. 38- hour power reserve.

Case: Brushed/polished stainless steel. Domed and double anti-glare sapphire crystal. Transparent case back. Screw-in crown. Ø 44.0 mm; H 12.0 mm. Water-resistant to 30 atm.

Strap: Waterproof leather/rubber strap with a stainless steel pin buckle or stainless steel strap with a stainless steel folding clasp. Screwed strap attachment bridges.

Dial: Black. Applied indices. Hands and hour markers coated in Super LumiNova.

Last but not least there will be a Lady ProMare as well:


----------



## StufflerMike

Fresh from the fair


----------



## tsteph12

I love the clarity of the three hand version. 44mm case is a bit large however and wonder if this might look huge on my 7.25" wrist.


----------



## omeglycine

Look like nice additions to the MG lineup. Where you mentioned the black inlay on the bezel: is it ceramic, aluminum, or a coating?


----------



## vintage76

Original case ! Good job globally for Muhle at Basel 2016


----------



## StufflerMike

It is ceramic.


----------



## StufflerMike

Fresh from the fair, part II
































































For the beloved ladies:


----------



## omeglycine

Thanks, Mike. Ceramic is what I assumed and hoped for.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

Love the sweet looking orange sides and stitches


----------



## MediumRB

That chrono version is nicely done. Thanks for the pictures, Mike.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Reinhard Immanuel said:


> Love the sweet looking orange sides and stitches


Are these not off-the-shelf Hirsch straps?


----------



## DPflaumer

Looks great but I'd love to see it in the 36-38mm range. I have found the "mid-size" 29er is just about perfect for me.


----------



## StufflerMike

DPflaumer said:


> Looks great but I'd love to see it in the 36-38mm range. I have found the "mid-size" 29er is just about perfect for me.


Do not see this (36-38mm) coming.


----------



## timeisnow

I like the black version. Thanks for the pictures 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

Orange_GT3 said:


> Are these not off-the-shelf Hirsch straps?


Confirmed, they are indeed the Hirsh Robby: Mühle-Glashütte ProMare Chronograph Watch | aBlogtoWatch.


----------



## StufflerMike

Would also look nice on a Hirsch Andy, a touch less sporty though.


----------



## tsteph12

Bumping this thread as wondering whether anyone here has purchased one of these. Such sharp looking watches.


----------

